# Biker im Raum Höxter u. Beverungen



## nilsi2001 (25. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
ich suche Biker im Raum Höxter/Beverungen und alles was dazwischen liegt. Hauptsächlich für Touren im genannten Raum aber auch Solling oder Köterberg.
MfG Nils


----------



## nilsi2001 (31. Juli 2018)

@Solidworker hier ein Thema für unsere Gegend.
Gruß Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nilsi2001 (1. August 2018)

Bin heute mal den Trail am Wandelsberg gefahren. War echt gut.


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2018)

Beverungen passt, allerdings andere Beverseite


----------



## nilsi2001 (18. August 2018)

Ja wunderbar.
Hallo @Kruko hatte das Thema eigentlich dafür vorgessen mal zu sehen wenn es so bei uns gibt und um sich für Touren zu besprechen. Schön das sich jemand meldet!
Gruß Nils


----------



## nilsi2001 (26. August 2018)

@Kruko wie wäre es mit einer Tour im Solling? War vor 2 Wochen mehrmals in Neuhaus und würde da gern nochmal fahren.


----------

